# The Resource loader failed to find MUI file



## windowsfrm (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am using windows 7 Enterprise 32 bit...getting error when i try to click on set up backup button the error is below..

Windows Backup

The backup application could not start due to an internal error:

The resource loader failed to find MUI file. (0x80073AFC)

Please find attached file.

Thanking You,:angel:

Ankit Moradiya


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

0x80073afc usually means a corrupted installation file

start with running a Disk Cleanup to empty temp files

Once it is done, reboot the machine and try the backup again


----------



## windowsfrm (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank You TomShawk for reply

I've tried still not working....


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello windowsfrm, welcome to TSF!

Let's add another Tom to the mix! :lol:

*SFC Scan*



Click on the *Start*







button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see *Command Prompt* on the list, *right-click* on it and select *Run as administrator*
When command prompt opens, *copy and paste* the following commands into it, press *enter* after *each*


*sfc /scannow*


_Wait for this to finish before you continue_


*copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log %userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt*




This will create a file, *cbs.txt* on your *Desktop*. Please attach this to your next post.




Tom


----------



## czecht (Jun 24, 2013)

When tried to install VPN, I get error: Run Wizard Error: 0X80073AFC - the resource loader failed to find MUI file.
I also get an error, that my Windows is not real... it started after some MS updates several month ago. Most updates from MS do not install correctly!
I don't like to re-install Win7, but if none of you have any suggestions, I have no other choice.
Windows 7 Ult. 64BIt
Here us a copy of my SysInfo:

OS Name	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
Version	6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	SSD-1-2011-PC
System Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model	To be filled by O.E.M.
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz, 3901 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. F8, 5/31/2012
SMBIOS Version	2.7
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.1.7601.17514"
User Name	SSD-1-2011-PC\SSD-1-2011
Time Zone	Central Daylight Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	16.0 GB
Total Physical Memory	16.0 GB
Available Physical Memory	11.0 GB
Total Virtual Memory	31.9 GB
Available Virtual Memory	25.6 GB
Page File Space	16.0 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
==============\\
Anyone have any ideas?
I use MS Microsoft Security Essentials, that is it, no other antixxx.

Thanks.
Tony:whistling:


----------

